# Help! What just happened??!!



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

ok my Murray just freaked me out! I had just filled his water dish and he took a little drink and started "chewing" continuously and wouldnt stop, then he started foaming at the mouth while still "chewing".... I snached him up to try and look in his mouth but saw nothing.... Meanwhile hes not even hissing at me or trying to kill me with his quills like he usually does, hes just chewing and foaming. He finally stoped after about a minute of this and was completely normal again, back to his grumpy dont touch me hissy self. Can someone please tell me what just happened? would drinking cold water have anything to do with it? I had literally just gave him fresh water and he immediately drank some when usually it sits for a few minutes so this was the first time hes drank when it was still cold.....?????


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol sounds like he was going to anoint its perfectly natural, he'll probably do it again if you interrupted it


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought when the anoint themselves they like bend backwards and lick their back...... or did I just freak out too soon and grab him before he had a chance lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

3dgsuperfan said:


> I thought when the anoint themselves they like bend backwards and lick their back...... or did I just freak out too soon and grab him before he had a chance lol


Yes they do but they chew and make a froth with their saliva to lather it on their quills


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok.... Whew..... I almost had a heart attack lmao ...... I just freaked and snached him up trying to wipe the foamy stuff off his mouth, I was even holding him down (against my chest) trying to look in his mouth! poor thing!!! I knew about the anointing but I didnt know they actually lathered up foam! I'm so glad I have you guys lol I was afraid to put the water back in his cage for fear of it being too cold lol


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Anointing doesn't always end with them spreading it on their backs either. I've seen Norman froth up once or twice to start anointing, then just give up before he starts licking. I guess the smell started off interesting but quickly lost its appeal. :lol:


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

haha. yeah, Wimbley half annoints like that all the time. I'm always happy when I get to see his full on hardcore annointing! It is a little bizarre to see it the first time though isn't it?


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok so it happened again with the same thing setting him off...no scents, I had just filled his water bowl and he got a little drink before letting the chill come off just like the last time... He starting chewing and foaming at the mouth so I sat and watched excited thinking im going to see this hardcore anointing and all I get to see is him throw up.... He had a ton of that froth all lathered up and then he just threw up..... Is that part of the anointing? It sure didnt look like any anointing ive seen on youtube. He seemed to throw up/gag so hard he about fell over... It was weird, he did not attempt to put any froth on his quills and after throwing up he sat there making the chewing motion for like 5 min with no froth, just chewing... He only threw up a very little bit


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Is this tap water?

If so he might be trying to anoint because tap water has lots of excess fluoride and other additive in it and it may have cause him to throw up.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes its tap water


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

3dgsuperfan said:


> Yes its tap water


Try switching to bottled water its inexpensive to buy a gallon jug for them, some areas tap water is not as good as others, see if that isn't an issue that is assuming its just the water.

Anything else seem wrong?


----------



## lenna.berlekamp (Dec 21, 2013)

*like anointing but not*

My hedge does the same behavior but instead of throwing up she hacks up. It scares me so much, I took lilo to the vet and she said the "clicking" noise she makes could be from her adult teeth growing in and its uncomfortable but that doesn't explain the frothing and hacking. I had to get a medicine dropper and fill it with water to get her to drink.


----------

